# My Heart Is Breaking



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I think you are being very kind, considerate and thoughtful.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, Gold4me; I get comfort from something in your signature, too - "What we have enjoyed we never lose. All that we loved deeply becomes a part of us." Helen Keller

Just feeling alternately okay and then gutted and then I burst into tears. Don't know how things will progress. I miss him already and he's 3 doors down. But I've got to respect the boundary drawn, I think.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Sarah,
I know that you are a very special person to Arthur and to Jonah. I can say this with certainty because my golden, Merry, also had very loved walkers that cared for her for several years. Even though I was her mom, they were her "special people" because they came to the house only for her and not for me, and she knew it. When they came through the door she was over the moon with joy.

She loved them very much just as I'm sure that Arthur loves you.

Towards the end, I know it was very difficult on everyone and they all came to say goodbye but on different days and I left them alone with Merry so they could spend as much time with her as they wanted.

I know how your heart is breaking. I'm so sorry.

As to "what you should do", I think you have helped comfort them and waited with your friend while Arthur was at the vet. I'm sure Arthur's Mom and Dad are grateful for your friendship and for the care you have given their pups.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, KKaren, that brings me some comfort to know that I've hopefully done the right thing and your perspective from someone who's had walkers form such close relationships with her dogs helps me, too. 

Yes, my heart is breaking; totally, utterly breaking. Waiting by the phone for an update from his owners is awful, but this must be about him and his welfare, as much as I'd love him to be around forever. 

I see that Merry is not long gone; sending you love and sympathy, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this is not only a very sad situation, but a very difficult one. 

Thank you for being there for Arthur's family, especially while you are also hurting. 
I know your heart is breaking, but it's so heartwarming to read how much he has touched your life and holds a special place in it. The love of Arthur is something you will always share with them, it's a special bond. 

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, Carolina Mom. 

Yes, it is difficult but I think that's why I made the decision to back off yesterday. He is their dog, not mine, however much I feel as though he's mine; they've even said, 'Sarah, he's your dog, everyone knows it!' At the end of the day, though, I can't interfere and risk jeopardising the friendship that we have, too. It's so hard to tread delicately when I just want to run round - we live in the same street - and throw my arms around Arthur, but my friend has owned 6 retrievers, I think, and knows what to do. I don't. I'm just very, very upset. I'm sure they are, too, though they're a little more stoic than me. 

As for grief - I feel the same things opening up as they did when my dad died. There's this sense of limbo, a sense of maybe a miracle will happen, before my mind fast-forwards to thinking of buying a new puppy all of my own. I suppose I just have to let it sink in and cry when I want to. I'm crying now - no point in repressing it, although that's always a temptation, too. 

What advice would you give me for going through this? He's been such a cherished part of my life. I'm sitting here regretting the fact that I didn't take enough photos, maybe I ordered him away from the edge of a lake a bit too sharply, the paw prints that I never took when I had them round for a sleepover. I suppose that however much I do, or did, it will never be enough. Maybe that's where time steps in....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are many things in life that are out of our control such as life and death. I've lost 5 dogs in the last 20 years, it's one of the hardest things I have ever gone through. The feeling of grief was so profound and unexpected. I think it's only natural for people to have regrets, I did. 

My Mom passed away a few months ago, I dealt with some regrets. She lived back in the Midwest and I didn't get back to see her as often as I would have liked to. I called her every Sunday though. I think I have finally come to terms with her passing as she was in very poor health and all she wanted was to be with my dad again. He passed away 4 years ago. 

Try not to dwell on the regrets, instead try to remember the wonderful memories and the times you've had with Arthur. Be there for his family, reach out to them to let them know you're there for them if they need you and that you too are grieving. 

My religious beliefs tell me that one day I will be reunited with my family members and dogs that have passed. I also believe that when our dogs cross the Rainbow Bridge, they are whole again and enjoying life as they once did when they were young. I believe they are watching over us and are waiting for us to join them. 

Although Arthur's not your dog, he's still very much a part of you and your life. He has a very special place in your heart and that can never be taken away.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear your story. You are so considerate and sweet. You have got to be in great pain and I hope you have someone to share your grief with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> What an inauspicious post title with which to see in the new year. Here goes....
> 
> Arthur, my little bear - not mine, a friend's, but regarded as 'mine,' as I've looked after him / walked him / played with him for nearly 4 years - is coming to the end of his life. He's had arthritis and is now developing the signs of a dog who wants to go; the light in his eyes has gone out, he's struggling a lot more on walks and last night, for the first time, he wet himself. Obviously, his owners - my friends - and me don't want him to suffer, nor to lose his dignity, both of which are appearing on the horizon. He was taken to the vet this morning; me and my friend stayed at her house whilst her husband took him. 20 minutes later, they were both back - unexpected, really; we'd steeled ourselves for the worst. He's got painkillers and instructions to go back in a fortnight's time, with the caveat that they can bring him back 'any time' in between if they feel it necessary....
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you-what a very BRAVE post to write and I believe you are beginning to heal. It is not easy to lose one of our parents, no matter what the circumstances or their age or ours. I lost my Dad 8 years ago, he was 91, and still dream that he and my Dear Mom are alive. I just kept myself VERY BUSY since they died, so I couldn't think! I also lost my job in 2009 and it can be very painful. Your love for Arthur is very touching and I know how attached you can become to dogs you care for, as I watch my neighbors dogs often!
You have to do what she feel in your heart is best for you. Have you told Bear's owners how you feel?

I agree that the special place Bear holds for you in his heart and you hold for him, can never be taken away. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of Bear, when he reaches the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, Carolina Mom; so sorry to hear about the loss of your Mom. I think the loss of a parent is something which grows to define us, and takes away a certain innocence; that is where dogs, particularly Golden Retrievers, come to fill that space again. Arthur and Jonah were so loving and intuitive after my dad died. Arthur, in particular, used to let me snuggle up to him and just cry into his fur. 

I don't have religious beliefs, per se, but I have a spiritual feeling, particularly about the energy of which we're all made. It cannot be destroyed, it cannot be created; it is simply changed. And I believe in dreams, too. So often, after my dad died, he'd appear in a dream to me - every night for the first 40 nights, in fact, and on the 40th night - the night when some believe the spirit moves on from limbo into the afterlife - I had a dream so colourful, so definite, so 'real,' that I really believe that they come to us in those events. I absolutely expect to meet Arthur in my dreams forever. I'm doing some reading around the Rainbow Bridge at the moment and the thought that when I die, Arthur's ears will prick up and he'll run towards me fills me with a good feeling. 

I'm waiting on a text from his owners; she said she'll text me to say whether he's worsened or improved. I feel stronger today in my decision to have cut off yesterday. I miss him but I saw yesterday how he wasn't interacting with us in his usual way and can see that he may need to pull back from those around him to go where he needs to go. 

I have a friend round today and we've been talking about how whilst you can make the decision not to love, or connect, or feel, you live a hollower life for it. To get the good, you have to accept the bad and that animals are particularly adept at teaching us that.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, Lhowemt, for your kind words. I do have friends who are supporting me at the moment, for which I am very grateful. And I know that Arthur's owners have their family around to support them all too.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519, thank you for your thoughts and your words. 

I'm sorry for the loss of your parents, too; I know that I went back to work (when I did work) very soon, so tempting was it to put my 'claim' on normality again. It worked - for a time, but eventually I was quite messed up. This time, I'm letting myself feel what I'm feeling a bit more - lots of tears today, but that's okay. 

I've told Arthur's owners that I'd like to be there when he dies, but they've said they're not allowing that, principally for my own good. I was with my dad when he died and though it was awful, it was better for him that he had us with him and with hindsight, I wouldn't have wanted it any other way. The fact that Arthur walked towards me yesterday makes me feel that he wants me to be there, too, but I won't force a confrontation over it. I said my goodbye and I feel that I need to stand by that. And his owners, though not as latterly demonstrative as I, were the ones who rescued him, nurtured him back to health (he was stolen as a pedigree pup, used as a stud dog and locked in a shed without natural light for 4 years) and have made him a part of their family. I can't intrude upon their wishes, and I have to look after myself. If he were my dog, I'd be sleeping next to him, up through the night and with him until the very end but it's not my call to make. That makes it both harder and easier in different ways. 

And yes, he will always be with me; I shan't ever forget the love that I have for him, nor that which he has had for me - indescribably pure, instinctive and total.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Karen519, thank you for your thoughts and your words.
> 
> I'm sorry for the loss of your parents, too; I know that I went back to work (when I did work) very soon, so tempting was it to put my 'claim' on normality again. It worked - for a time, but eventually I was quite messed up. This time, I'm letting myself feel what I'm feeling a bit more - lots of tears today, but that's okay.
> 
> ...


Sarah: Thank you for your kind words about my Mom and Dad, and I am glad you are doing the healthy thing and feeling it this time. You helped me with your words. I am praying for you and Arthur and he will always be with you. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Thank you, Carolina Mom; so sorry to hear about the loss of your Mom. I think the loss of a parent is something which grows to define us, and takes away a certain innocence; that is where dogs, particularly Golden Retrievers, come to fill that space again. Arthur and Jonah were so loving and intuitive after my dad died. Arthur, in particular, used to let me snuggle up to him and just cry into his fur.
> 
> I don't have religious beliefs, per se, but I have a spiritual feeling, particularly about the energy of which we're all made. It cannot be destroyed, it cannot be created; it is simply changed. And I believe in dreams, too. So often, after my dad died, he'd appear in a dream to me - every night for the first 40 nights, in fact, and on the 40th night - the night when some believe the spirit moves on from limbo into the afterlife - I had a dream so colourful, so definite, so 'real,' that I really believe that they come to us in those events. I absolutely expect to meet Arthur in my dreams forever. I'm doing some reading around the Rainbow Bridge at the moment and the thought that when I die, Arthur's ears will prick up and he'll run towards me fills me with a good feeling.
> 
> ...


Sarah: Your insight is so beautiful!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all, and a belated happy new year from me. 

No news as of yet. His owners have said that they'll let me know if he worsens or improves. In the meantime, a friend of mine has lent me her Bernese Mountain dog who's a particularly placid, loving giant of a dog. She's no Arthur but it's good to have her here, plus the friends who've come round to sit with me. 

Going to try for a long walk later, blow away some of the feelings and get some blood flowing again. 

In limbo - which I hate; I just hope that Arthur is okay, snoozing, warm, comfortable. I miss him today, I miss him a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Hi all, and a belated happy new year from me.
> 
> No news as of yet. His owners have said that they'll let me know if he worsens or improves. In the meantime, a friend of mine has lent me her Bernese Mountain dog who's a particularly placid, loving giant of a dog. She's no Arthur but it's good to have her here, plus the friends who've come round to sit with me.
> 
> ...


Sarah: Good to hear from you and I think that sweet Bernese Mountain dog will be just what the doctor ordered. Have a talk with her and bury your face in her fur. I am praying for sweet Arthur and you. When Arthur crosses to the Bridge, will you visit Jonah?


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm crying about it right now myself, I am so sorry.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I am praying for sweet Arthur and you.
> 
> When Arthur crosses to the Bridge, will you visit Jonah?


Thank you so much; that's very appreciated

I don't know, to be honest. When I was with them both last, Jonah was very distressed, in a state that I'd never seen him in before, crying and rushing between rooms. When they took Arthur to the vet, we all thought he wouldn't come back and you could see the panic in Jonah. I have so many memories of them both together; they are Arthur and Jonah, they've always been a package deal. I love Jonah too, but whether or not I could retrace the parks and places that we've all been together, I don't know. But I also don't want him to be disadvantaged in terms of just simple, physical exercise and the benefits of that; he will be grieving, too. Another thing to discuss with his owners, I think


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Thank you so much; that's very appreciated
> 
> I don't know, to be honest. When I was with them both last, Jonah was very distressed, in a state that I'd never seen him in before, crying and rushing between rooms. When they took Arthur to the vet, we all thought he wouldn't come back and you could see the panic in Jonah. I have so many memories of them both together; they are Arthur and Jonah, they've always been a package deal. I love Jonah too, but whether or not I could retrace the parks and places that we've all been together, I don't know. But I also don't want him to be disadvantaged in terms of just simple, physical exercise and the benefits of that; he will be grieving, too. Another thing to discuss with his owners, I think


 I'm sure Jonah will miss Arthur so much!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

I just took the Bernese to the park and who should I see but Arthur and Jonah's owner, Jean, walking the other way....with just Jonah. They both looked very forlorn. I didn't ask her how things were 'cause she looked pale and quite upset. We just said hello to each other. 

This is so awful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> I just took the Bernese to the park and who should I see but Arthur and Jonah's owner, Jean, walking the other way....with just Jonah. They both looked very forlorn. I didn't ask her how things were 'cause she looked pale and quite upset. We just said hello to each other.
> 
> This is so awful


I am so sorry, I can imagine how hard it is. If Arthur has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, at least he is no longer in pain.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> I just took the Bernese to the park and who should I see but Arthur and Jonah's owner, Jean, walking the other way....with just Jonah. They both looked very forlorn. I didn't ask her how things were 'cause she looked pale and quite upset. We just said hello to each other.
> 
> This is so awful


Hi Sarah, Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and sending thoughts of comfort. Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



KKaren said:


> Hi Sarah, Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and sending thoughts of comfort. Karen


Me, too, I'm thinking of you. If you ever want to talk, I'm here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Thinking of and praying for Arthur and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Thinking of you.

How was the rest of your day with your Bernese Mountain Dog friend?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, Sarah,

I am new here but read your thread and am very moved by what you've said. I think the fact that you are so connected to this dear soul, even while not his official "owner" means so much to his owners. It's one thing for an owner to care so deeply, but to see someone else have such a deep regard would make the owners just love their pup (and you) even more. 

Arthur sounds very special, just like you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Anele said:


> Hi, Sarah,
> 
> I am new here but read your thread and am very moved by what you've said. I think the fact that you are so connected to this dear soul, even while not his official "owner" means so much to his owners. It's one thing for an owner to care so deeply, but to see someone else have such a deep regard would make the owners just love their pup (and you) even more.
> 
> Arthur sounds very special, just like you!


I agree with Anele, that you and Arthur sound VERY SPECIAL!:wavey:


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, thank you so much, you lovely people; you ARE helping. 

The Bernese Mountain dog's owner and I are best friends, so I not only had doggy cuddles but real ones, too, plus lots of humour and amusing anecdotes to help. I'm finding my friends are being awesome right now. 

I've not heard anything from his owners so are assuming that things are currently as they were when I last saw him. I do feel a bit hurt that his owners have pushed me away but I'm sure there's a lesson in this about boundaries, investment and love. Saying that, I don't regret one moment that I've spent with Arthur and would do it all over again, irrespective of the pain. I think we're all feeling bruised at the moment. 

I've lit some candles around a picture of him and I - I'll post it in a minute xx


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

3 photos - 

In the first, Arthur is the smaller, shorter dog who I don't (atypical, this) have my arms round; he's nearest to you as you look at the photo.

In the second, Arthur is in my lap looking up at me (that has candles around it)

The third is just Arthur


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

That photo of Arthur staring so lovingly at you says it all . . .beautiful photos.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arthur*

Love all of the pics of Arthur, Jonah and you.
You can see what a beautiful person you are.
Holding you in my thoughts!!
So glad you have your friend and the Bernese supporting you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Is the Bernese still with you?


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you; those pictures have always - and will always, I hope - make me smile. I hope you can all see the beauty of Arthur, too. 

No, the Bernese isn't with me today. Her and her owner, my good friend, are coming round on Thursday, though, so not far off. I'm just keeping busy at the moment - doing a lot of meditating and self-nurture. Have volunteered for some gardening work at my local stately home; a gorgeous place and when I went there on Sunday, seeing all of the vegetables and trees that they've planted said something very powerful to me about the cycle of life. I think it'll do me some good to be around nature. 

Still not heard anything, but am coming into resonance with that a bit more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Thank you; those pictures have always - and will always, I hope - make me smile. I hope you can all see the beauty of Arthur, too.
> 
> No, the Bernese isn't with me today. Her and her owner, my good friend, are coming round on Thursday, though, so not far off. I'm just keeping busy at the moment - doing a lot of meditating and self-nurture. Have volunteered for some gardening work at my local stately home; a gorgeous place and when I went there on Sunday, seeing all of the vegetables and trees that they've planted said something very powerful to me about the cycle of life. I think it'll do me some good to be around nature.
> 
> Still not heard anything, but am coming into resonance with that a bit more.


Yes, I can see the beauty of Arthur-just love his smile. Glad your friend and the Bernese are coming by Thursday. Are you in a position to foster dogs at all? Seems you would be marvelous at it!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for your lovely post; I've just had a couple of quiet days. 

Willow (the Bernese) and my friend, Emma, are coming over this evening and are staying all of tomorrow as she would otherwise have to 'hot desk' at work, ie, not have a place to sit, so I can have a great long walk with Wills and as many hugs / uplifting words from Emma as I need. 

I'm looking into being a puppy walker for Guide Dogs for the Blind - they'd place a puppy with me for a year or so, and I'd be responsible for its daily looking after, including walking. I'm also looking at some breeders here in the UK to see how I feel about other Golden Retrievers. Was very pleased to see that there are many out there with the same physical characteristics as Arthur; beautiful, strong square head and feathered, pale coat. That actually lifted my spirits considerably, to be honest; I know that he cannot ever be replaced, but it was the realisation that if other dogs can, at the very least, lift my spirits at the moment, then there is a lot of hope. And Arthur will ALWAYS be with me. 

With lots of love

S


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Thanks for your lovely post; I've just had a couple of quiet days.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah, Both of these things, working with the Guide Dogs, or a beautiful golden puppy sound like wonderful things for the future. Arthur will be there with you always. I'm glad to see your post today. Keep strong. 
Karen (Merry's mom)


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Sarah, how heartbreaking, and such a difficult situation. Are you in a position to reach out to the owners and tell them how you feel? Perhaps they thought by you walking away/cutting ties that they should not call or reach out to you? If I knew someone else was so close to my boys and looked after them for so long, I don't think I'd mind them being around during his time of need. Is this more your decision, or theirs?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Thanks for your lovely post; I've just had a couple of quiet days.
> 
> ...


So glad that your friend and Bernese friend are coming over tomorrow and staying. It will be therapeutic for all of you!! I think it's wonderful about your possibly being a walker for Guide Dogs with the blind and your looking into Goldens, as well. I know there is a Golden Retriever Rescues in the U.K.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_uk.html
It is hard on you, not knowing about Arthur. We all know that our dogs cannot be replaced, but another dog sure does help us heal and we grow to love them, too!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Hi Sarah, how heartbreaking, and such a difficult situation. Are you in a position to reach out to the owners and tell them how you feel? Perhaps they thought by you walking away/cutting ties that they should not call or reach out to you? If I knew someone else was so close to my boys and looked after them for so long, I don't think I'd mind them being around during his time of need. Is this more your decision, or theirs?



Hi DJdogman,

What a sixth sense you have!

No, things between me and the owner have deteriorated, I think, and I'm really struggling with this. I saw her today; her house is 3 houses down from mine and when I was leaving my place earlier, she was going into hers. She looked at me and then turned away - no hello, nothing. Part of me feels really angry with her for this, I'll be honest, which I further struggle with 'cause we were always so close. The way things were left, she was going to text me to update me. She then asked me to leave her house and not go round. So, I feel very much exiled. I can appreciate that she's in a difficult place, but the priority must be Arthur and having heard her say on many occasions - 'he loves you,' 'he's your dog, really,' and even that when they've come to pick him up from my house and he visibly has wanted to stay with me, I'm upset for Arthur that I'm being kept away. They were even considering giving Arthur to me last year because, in her words, 'you can give him what he needs.' So, in short - this is their decision, but one that doesn't seem to me to be made for Arthur's benefit 

People have suggested to me that she may be feeling guilty that she hadn't offered Arthur the same investment that I did. She may be feeling resentful that he managed to walk over to me, not to her. She may, of course, simply feel devastated. But I wish we could pull together more and support each other.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 - thanks for that link! Just sent an email to my local branch offering any assistance I can with their rescue Goldies xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

That's so great!! Keep up posted. I couldn't figure out if those were rescues, or breeders, or clubs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Hi DJdogman,
> 
> What a sixth sense you have!
> 
> ...


Sarah: I think she may feel a bit jealous and threatened by your relationship with Arthur and the love you have for one another. I'm guessing they have not put him to sleep yet, and she doesn't want to talk about it, so that's why she's avoiding you. We were really good friends with our next door neighbors, we always talked over the fence and were invited to their home along with other neighbors for Christmas lunch, and then because of a small disagreement, they are completely ignoring us. This after 11 years. I know it is out of my control, so I really am not bothered by it.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519, thank you for that response; it kind of affirms what I've thought, too. I must accept that I do not (yet) own a dog, that she's owned many and knows maybe what she needs to do to get herself through it, but I wish that the relationship with Arthur and I wasn't such a threat, or a source of regret, for her. In my mind, we should be pulling together to fill Arthur's last days with as much love as possible, and then support each other afterwards, but no, there's nowt as queer as folk (a UK saying.....). She has another retriever, Jonah, who I also walked for many years, but I'm thinking to myself that I need to cut myself off from all of them, even him. 

I think you're right, too, that he's still alive, which cuts me up thinking about it, really; I just want to be with him. But no, there's nothing that I can do and I DO appreciate that the time she's spending with him at the moment isn't exactly fun for her. 

It's teaching me things, this situation, definitely....<sad face>


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Karen519, thank you for that response; it kind of affirms what I've thought, too. I must accept that I do not (yet) own a dog, that she's owned many and knows maybe what she needs to do to get herself through it, but I wish that the relationship with Arthur and I wasn't such a threat, or a source of regret, for her. In my mind, we should be pulling together to fill Arthur's last days with as much love as possible, and then support each other afterwards, but no, there's nowt as queer as folk (a UK saying.....). She has another retriever, Jonah, who I also walked for many years, but I'm thinking to myself that I need to cut myself off from all of them, even him.
> 
> I think you're right, too, that he's still alive, which cuts me up thinking about it, really; I just want to be with him. But no, there's nothing that I can do and I DO appreciate that the time she's spending with him at the moment isn't exactly fun for her.
> 
> It's teaching me things, this situation, definitely....<sad face>


Sarah: It very well could be too, that Arthur has crossed the Rainbow Bridge and she just doesn't want to or can't talk about it. Hope your friend and her Bernese are still around for you!! It's up to you to know what is best for you, but for my own peace of mind if it was me, I think I would ask about Arthur.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't underestimate how grief can get people really mixed up and do odd things. If he is gone now, it may be too overwhelming for her to talk or share about it. Be patient and kind to yourself.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> It's up to you to know what is best for you, but for my own peace of mind if it was me, I think I would ask about Arthur.


She said to me that she'd text me when she had an update and asked me not to go round to her house any more. And she's not the kind of lady that you 'cross,' even if it was to do something that I - and you - would consider to be the right thing to do. I don't want to make a bad situation worse, I guess, though if she was more open to communication, I would undoubtedly match that.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Lhowemt



lhowemt said:


> Don't underestimate how grief can get people really mixed up and do odd things.


Yes, that's very true. After my dad died, I lost the plot a bit; I remember smashing a door about 3 days later in shock and anger. I just need to heal myself about what is going on and from that, try to meter that out to her, if only in my thoughts.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe you could write her a letter. Sometimes it is easier to get your thoughts on paper rather than talking face to face where it is easy to get upset or take offence. You can write exactly how you are feeling, leave it, re-read, make changes and get it all off your chest. So often feuds and long-term unpleasantness comes into relationships and there are always two sides to every story. People often find it hard to express their feelings and writing a letter can be very therapeutic - you don't even have to send it (but I think you should). Even if you don't get a good response, you will have done your part.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Hi Lhowemt
> 
> Yes, that's very true. After my dad died, I lost the plot a bit; I remember smashing a door about 3 days later in shock and anger. I just need to heal myself about what is going on and from that, try to meter that out to her, if only in my thoughts.


Sarah: You know what is best. I dealt with losing my parents, by getting so involved in other things so that I wouldn't think.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Thinking of you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah, I have been reading your thread, my heart goes out to you. The love you have for Arthur and Jonah is obvious. I think if I were in your situation I would send a 'thinking of you' card', and just say inside that you are thinking of them and are there for them anytime for any reason. This way you know that you have reopened a door for them, they may feel they have left it too long to approach you, or indeed be worried about you as you were so upset. 

If you are ever in East Yorkshire I have a golden that loves cuddles, kisses and walks.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having a really bad day today. 

The Bernese, Willow, was round and at first, it was great. But then I started to feel uncomfortable and on edge with her. I'd go up to her, have a cuddle and try to feel better, but she doesn't look like Arthur, smell like Arthur, respond to me like Arthur. Her and her owner, my friend, went home today and all was well between us, but I had to admit that I'd found it hard with Willow being around. 

It's as if I, after my dad died, had gone up to a bloke and spent time with him, expecting that his shared commonalities would somehow 'replace' my dad. Of course, I never did that; I don't know why I imagined it's any different with a dog - after all, they are all so different and personal. I think as the sadness begins to sink in, I find it unthinkable to have thought that I could have somehow secured succour from another dog, when I simply want Arthur. 

This is just a really, really bad day. 

His two weeks of painkillers is up on Wednesday, and maybe I'm preparing myself for hearing something next week.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> If you are ever in East Yorkshire I have a golden that loves cuddles, kisses and walks.


Hi Taylorsmum,

I'm in Shropshire, but it's not a million miles away. Please give your goldie a hug from me. I know I'm struggling with all those dogs who aren't Arthur, but still, your post made me smile. 

I hope in time that I can become an owner myself. I know I have a lot of love and nurture to give a Goldie. I just need to go through this awful time first. 

I'm certainly reaching out to a few organisations to see how I can help and involve myself with Goldies. I hope that will help my healing - and also give something to the breed I love the most. 

With love x


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Thinking of you.


Thank you. Very tough time today. I've tried to explain it in terms of Willow; she's certainly helping me feel stuff which is all tied into coming to terms with this loss. 

I've not achieved anything particular today; I've managed a bath and some tea and am now making my way through Allen Carr's 'Easyway To Stop Smoking,' to give me something positive to do. Xx


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> The love you have for Arthur and Jonah is obvious. I think if I were in your situation I would send a 'thinking of you' card', and just say inside that you are thinking of them and are there for them anytime for any reason.


Thank you - yes, I absolutely adore them. I dreamt of Arthur last night, and I know from losing my dad, that dreams are where my lost loved ones appear with reassuring regularity. 

I would do that if I thought they'd be receptive, but I don't think they would be. It may sound mean, but I have to protect myself right now, and they've not given me anything at all, from indication to support or even the request that I support them - which I would do so without question. 

I remember a couple of years ago that I gave them a photo each of Arthur and Jonah that I'd taken; I work as a photographer and at that point, was beginning to develop my skills. They have a room at home which is filled with photos of all their family but I never saw the photos go up. For all I know, they were chucked in the bin. 

I don't want to run the risk of souring things with them (further), and I also know that from the way in which Arthur's ill health was presented - a text saying, 'he's going to the vet; we'll let you know what happens,' if he'd have gone to the vet on that day and been euthanised, I would never have had the opportunity to say goodbye to him. So, as sad as I feel for the situation, I don't feel particularly generous towards them right now. 

I don't know how that sounds - I hope it sounds more understandable than callous, but I would understand otherwise x


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah,

Unfortunately in life we judge others behaviour and are disappointed when they do not behave as we would ourselves in the same situation. They are the ones that have lost out on friendship and help. I hope that they are at least courteous enough to inform you of any change with regard to Arthur. 

In the meantime, look at the photos you have taken of him, remember the good times and how much he has helped and listened to your secrets. Just because he wasn't your dog doesn't mean that you love him any less. I know this from experience, I still choke when my friend and I talk about her black rescue lab Mick. 

Throw yourself into the giving up smoking and if it works let me know as I am still struggling with the evil weed. The positive is that you had him in your life and now want to be a mum to a golden at some point. (once golden love is felt there is no going back). You will be a good mum in the meantime if you can work with guide dogs this will help to heal. 

But most of all be gentle with yourself, you have given freely of your love and time with this family and now it is time to do the same for yourself. 

with our very best wishes Jill n Taylor


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

I hope that us being here for you on this forum, provides you with some solace and support. I feel for you. No other dog will ever replace Arthur or my Smooch, but we do grow to love, again, and I know you will, too.
Have you heard back from any of the organizations yet? 

As far as quitting smoking goes, I quit about 3 1/2 years ago after smoking for 44 years, and attempting to quit six or seven times. I used the 21 mg. nicotine patch for one month and then the 14 mg. patch for 2 wks. and the 7 mg. patch for 2 wks. In addition, I joined about.com/smoking cessation forum and was on there daily, at least a couple of times each day for support.
With this forum and the patch I was able to succeed this time. http://forums.about.com/discussions...NIORS/ab-quitsmoking/109137.5898?nav=messages
I'm Karen519 on there.
Welcome section: http://forums.about.com/discussions...b-quitsmoking/1?tsn=1&nav=messages&tid=112344


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Unfortunately in life we judge others behaviour and are disappointed when they do not behave as we would ourselves in the same situation. They are the ones that have lost out on friendship and help. I hope that they are at least courteous enough to inform you of any change with regard to Arthur.
> 
> ...


Hi Jill,

I really needed to read your words - thank you so much. 

Yes, I do tend to 'judge' other people by my own standards, which is difficult for me and realistically, not fair on them. For all the pain I feel, I'm not having to make the final decision, make the (literal) call and then live in a house without him. Somewhere, amongst my upset and anger, I've got to understand that I DON'T know what they're going through. I got my goodbye in and, as you say, I've got the memories and photographs.

Yes, I definitely want to work with goldens if I can, and eventually own one (two, three, four....!). From the age of about 3, I was crazy about dogs with goldies being my absolute favourite. Again, for all the pain and upset, I am a very lucky girl to have had him in my life. 

Thank you - and could you give Taylor a cuddle from me? x


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Sarah
> 
> I hope that us being here for you on this forum, provides you with some solace and support.


Absolutely! I am so very grateful for having a place to come where people know and understand that unique love for (and from) goldies, and of course, this awful final bit. Once I've recovered from this, my aim is to own my own, so I can graduate to proper goldie ownership!

It's a great place - very soothing, sensible and supportive. 

Thank you x


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Have you heard back from any of the organizations yet?
> 
> As far as quitting smoking goes, I quit about 3 1/2 years ago after smoking for 44 years, and attempting to quit six or seven times. I used the 21 mg. nicotine patch for one month and then the 14 mg. patch for 2 wks. and the 7 mg. patch for 2 wks. In addition, I joined about.com/smoking cessation forum and was on there daily, at least a couple of times each day for support.
> With this forum and the patch I was able to succeed this time. http://forums.about.com/discussions...NIORS/ab-quitsmoking/109137.5898?nav=messages
> ...


I've heard back from one lady so far; I'll be mailing her later today with some more of my details. I'm more drawn to rescue and old goldies than I am to puppies at the moment, so if I could look after a few, whether it's walking them or just giving them some attention, I'll be thrilled to do that. 

Thank you for the smoking advice - much appreciated! I started when I was about 15 (now 35), quit aged 21 and have only started smoking again, very lightly, in the past couple of months. But light is still smoking, it's still addiction. To be honest, I'll probably smoke through the next few weeks or so, and then get started with something. I just quit last time - no big drama, I just did it, but so much is dependent on mindset and possibly right now isn't the right time. But I'll definitely take a look - thank you x


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> Hi Jill,
> 
> 
> Thank you - and could you give Taylor a cuddle from me? x


Cuddle and tummy tickle duly given, though I am now covered in wet dog kisses. This darn dog knows how to slobber !!

Hope you haven't had a ciggie (she says having just come in from having one in the garden). 

Take care

Jill n Taylor


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Glad to hear you've heard back from a lady and I think young or older goldies would be fun to help out. Don't worry about quitting smoking right now.
Do it when you think it's right!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Just checking in on you, just hold on dear! Have you considered checking out a grief support group? It doesn't really matter who you are grieving for. Often just listening helps. Helps by feeling not quite as alone with your pain. Big hug from MT USA.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Thinking of you!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Two pieces of good goldie related news today

1 - a friend of mine has a colleague who has the sweetest little goldie pup, a boy called Barney. Pale cream, chunky. And she's going to let us walk him next week

2 - I'm in touch with a lady at the local rescue club and I'm sending her some more information as to my experience / interest / availability. 

So, hopefully going to be working with / walking some Goldies soon.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Just checking in on you, just hold on dear! Have you considered checking out a grief support group? It doesn't really matter who you are grieving for. Often just listening helps. Helps by feeling not quite as alone with your pain. Big hug from MT USA.


Thank you!

I'm thinking of contacting my Cruse therapist who saw me through losing my dad. I'm going to send her an email later on today. And I've got a great book called 'How To Survive The Loss of a Love,' which again helped me through my dad's death. 

Thanks for the hug - all the support on here is fantastic


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Two pieces of good goldie related news today
> 
> 1 - a friend of mine has a colleague who has the sweetest little goldie pup, a boy called Barney. Pale cream, chunky. And she's going to let us walk him next week
> 
> ...


Both sound wonderful!! As far as pup goes, is that a walking job?
As far as the rescue goes, that is wonderful. Hope they can use you-I'm sure you would love it!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm thinking of contacting my Cruse therapist who saw me through losing my dad. I'm going to send her an email later on today. And I've got a great book called 'How To Survive The Loss of a Love,' which again helped me through my dad's death.
> 
> Thanks for the hug - all the support on here is fantastic


Sarah: Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Thinking of you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah, how are you? Just to let u know I am thinking about you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah: I'm with Taylorsmum! PLEASE let us know how you are.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Sarah, Thinking of you this morning. How are you, are you doing OK? Sending hugs and kind thoughts your way. Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



KKaren said:


> Hi Sarah, Thinking of you this morning. How are you, are you doing OK? Sending hugs and kind thoughts your way. Karen


Are you o.k.?


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm really sorry not to have posted in a while. I had a bout of proper flu so have been laid very low. 

I've had some private messages - thank you ever so much. I'll reply to those in a minute, but they're very much appreciated. 

Update - I don't know. I still haven't been contacted by Arthur's owner, though I've seen them a couple of times and was blanked again. I've swung from being really angry and upset to thinking that Arthur was a gift and one given to me by his owners facilitating such an arrangement. I want to feel that way overall, but I'm having my lapses over this. Still, my memory of Arthur - and I consider him dead because I have no evidence that he's not and he did need to be at peace bearing in mind the last time I saw him - is completely unsullied. Pure love, that boy, I just feel pure love. 

I've made some inroads towards volunteering with a local Goldie organisation and am going to do some re-homing. I've put up a profile on a dog sitting site and a couple of bookings have come in. 

I don't feel as upset as I did. I don't know why. Maybe it's because the relationship with Arthur was so simple - it was more the 'issue' with his owners that was causing me distress. If I cut through that and just think purely of my boy, my bear, I can still feel him with me, and know that he's set me on a trajectory to pursue throughout my life....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I do wish you would contact them Sarah if only by letter. I just reread your first post in which you refer to them several times as "my friends". Now they are just "the owner". You say that they have blanked you when you have seen them in the street and I can't help feeling they may be feeling you are doing the same to them. I hate to see these awful situations develop just because no-one will say anything. I am sorry you have been ill. You probably realise that once you reach out to the people on this forum you can't just stop. You will be hounded to keep in touch. People have been worried about you Sarah.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

I wish I felt that I could contact them, too, but it's not as straightforward as it might appear. The lady in question is very tough, very uncompromising; she's not someone to be cowed into blanking someone back - trust me! She was a very good friend to me as was I to her, but she said to me not to go round to their house and that she'd text me. I need to respect that and sit with that. Additionally, as much as I loved Arthur, I have to give her the respect as his owner to approach me when she feels the time is right. I'm swinging between finding that difficult and then understanding it, but _fundamentally_, I know that that's the right thing to do. 

Personally, I have a track record of running after people and trying to make bad situations better, and it's always invariably failed. This is a tense stand-off and normally, I'd be compelled to go round and try and make things better, but in many ways, this is not my situation to 'make better.' I trust that at some stage, she will update me and it's at that point that maybe we can talk and break this atmosphere, but until then, I'm going to keep my distance. 

As for this forum, I love it. There's a lot of support and wise advice on it which I would be far poorer without. It's a wonderful place x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really sorry not to have posted in a while. I had a bout of proper flu so have been laid very low.
> 
> ...


So glad you are back with us, hope you feel better soon, that flu is nasty.
Keep us posted on the Goldie organization! Dog sitting will be wonderful, too!!
I know Arthur will always be a part of you.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> I wish I felt that I could contact them, too, but it's not as straightforward as it might appear. The lady in question is very tough, very uncompromising; she's not someone to be cowed into blanking someone back - trust me! She was a very good friend to me as was I to her, but she said to me not to go round to their house and that she'd text me. I need to respect that and sit with that. Additionally, as much as I loved Arthur, I have to give her the respect as his owner to approach me when she feels the time is right. I'm swinging between finding that difficult and then understanding it, but _fundamentally_, I know that that's the right thing to do.
> 
> Personally, I have a track record of running after people and trying to make bad situations better, and it's always invariably failed. This is a tense stand-off and normally, I'd be compelled to go round and try and make things better, but in many ways, this is not my situation to 'make better.' I trust that at some stage, she will update me and it's at that point that maybe we can talk and break this atmosphere, but until then, I'm going to keep my distance.
> 
> As for this forum, I love it. There's a lot of support and wise advice on it which I would be far poorer without. It's a wonderful place x


Hi Sarah, So glad to hear from you and like Harleysmum said...we've been thinking about you... thus the "hounding"  I'm sorry that you had the flu, that can really knock you out. 

You are in a really tough situation, and I think more than anything, when people are in so much pain from grief they may do or say things that they might not normally do or that they may regret later. 

Your statement 
*If I cut through that and just think purely of my boy, my bear, I can still feel him with me, and know that he's set me on a trajectory to pursue throughout my life.... *

hold onto that. Seems like a great way forward... xoxo Karen


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad you are back with us, hope you feel better soon, that flu is nasty.
> Keep us posted on the Goldie organization! Dog sitting will be wonderful, too!!
> I know Arthur will always be a part of you.


Thank you, Karen!

I'd never had 'proper' flu up until that point so it was a bit of a shock - gah! Still, over it now, thankfully. 

I picked up my first foster goldie today! It was quite emotional as the owners were letting him go due to their health so I sat with them and reassured them that it was the right thing to do. Drove her back to my house and she's been running around, doing a bit of pining, but it settling down nicely. She's also discovered that my sofa is leather and squashy and nice to lie on! I just feel that this is my gift back to the breed and that Arthur gave me that; that's a powerful, nice feeling to have. 

Yes, he will - forever. I heard someone say something about his paw being on my heart always and that really chimed with me.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

KKaren said:


> Hi Sarah, So glad to hear from you and like Harleysmum said...we've been thinking about you... thus the "hounding"  I'm sorry that you had the flu, that can really knock you out.
> 
> You are in a really tough situation, and I think more than anything, when people are in so much pain from grief they may do or say things that they might not normally do or that they may regret later.
> 
> ...


The hounding was great; made me feel cared about and you know, people who don't own dogs don't really 'get' these situations, so finding this forum and all you amazing people has been immeasurably helpful to me. 

I totally agree with you about grief. After my dad died, I did lose the plot a bit and I'm just working through my feelings re Arthur so I can reach a better place with all this, including his owners. It's sometimes difficult to show compassion in situations like this, but we're all grieving for the same wonderful dog. Hopefully it'll come together soon. 

Yeah - Arthur was the first experience of any living thing which was just pure love. I think of him and I smile, even though sometimes I feel desperately sad, too. The love, the joy was unambiguous and will always remain - he's given me something to do and focus on for the rest of my life, and to do so with love; what greater gift could he have left me?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have been sick, hope you're feeling better. 

People grieve differently, in their own way. Sometimes they are so consumed with their grief that can't see or think of anything or anyone else. I think it's best to give the owners the time and space they need. I know you're hurting, I'm so sorry. Perhaps seeing you is hard for them to handle and maybe they don't realize how much you're hurting as well. 

I'm glad to hear you've taken in this golden girl for the Rescue, it will help you heal in many ways while you're helping her as well. I feel for her owners, how incredibly sad.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah,

I am so pleased you are feeling better both emotionally and physically. Arthur gave you a very precious gift and you are carrying it forward with your foster work.

Would love to hear about her and maybe a photo or two ?! Your heart will soon be full of paw prints.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Thank you, Karen!
> 
> I'd never had 'proper' flu up until that point so it was a bit of a shock - gah! Still, over it now, thankfully.
> 
> ...


Oh, this is wonderful, fostering your first Goldie!! What is her name? You are GIVING BACK to this sweet dog and the rescue more than you will ever know. I'm sure Arthur had his paws in this and he will be with you forever!
Please keep us updated on her and pictures would be great if you have any. I can tell you how to post them. 
[email protected]


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello again!

Well, I had my first foster experience last week and it went wonderfully well. The bitch, Daisy, stayed with me for four days and she was an absolute delight. Very soft, sensitive and loving. She was 8 years old but acted more like a puppy - a lot of running around and playing with her toys. Not great on the lead but very quick to learn the correct place for the toilet and ate well. It was lovely to see the parallels between her and Arthur; both made happy low throated growls when their tummies were being rubbed. Her new forever home owners came to my house on Saturday and she was very comfortable with them immediately. Feedback after 2 days is that everyone's in love with her and she's being an angel, so it was a brilliant match. 

Arthur's owners drove past me in the street on Friday - I was on my phone with my left hand, my right held Daisy's lead. I didn't see them but she apparently waved. Texted me later to say that she had, I hadn't acknowledged it, they hadn't seen me in a while and had they upset me? I explained that I hadn't seen her, that no, she hadn't upset me and we'd arranged that she'd text to let me have an update on Arthur so I'd been giving them some space until then. I hoped that they were all okay? No reply beyond that at the moment. I might text again this week.....<paws crossed>


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, I've got some photos of Daisy - I'll post them up later!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> 
> Arthur's owners drove past me in the street on Friday - I was on my phone with my left hand, my right held Daisy's lead. I didn't see them but she apparently waved. Texted me later to say that she had, I hadn't acknowledged it, they hadn't seen me in a while and had they upset me? I explained that I hadn't seen her, that no, she hadn't upset me and we'd arranged that she'd text to let me have an update on Arthur so I'd been giving them some space until then. I hoped that they were all okay? No reply beyond that at the moment. I might text again this week.....<paws crossed>


 See .....

Great that your foster experience went so well. This might be your calling!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

If you have trouble posting the photos, email them to me as a jpg or gif and I will try. Can't wait to see Daisy and so glad you gals helped one another and that she got adopted!!

[email protected]


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sarah79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really sorry not to have posted in a while. I had a bout of proper flu so have been laid very low.
> 
> ...


Hang in there dear! Your feelings are normal. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah: Hope you're feeling o.k. 

Waiting for pictures of Daisy!!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here she is! xx


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Sarah she is just adorable, she looks as if she is staring into your soul, You must feel proud of yourself to be able to help her transition from her old home to her new home. Well done for putting yourself out there to do this work and get Daisy cuddles too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Daisy sure didn't look eight years old.

She is absolutely beautiful!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarah79 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Well, I had my first foster experience last week and it went wonderfully well. The bitch, Daisy, stayed with me for four days and she was an absolute delight. Very soft, sensitive and loving. She was 8 years old but acted more like a puppy - a lot of running around and playing with her toys. Not great on the lead but very quick to learn the correct place for the toilet and ate well. It was lovely to see the parallels between her and Arthur; both made happy low throated growls when their tummies were being rubbed. Her new forever home owners came to my house on Saturday and she was very comfortable with them immediately. Feedback after 2 days is that everyone's in love with her and she's being an angel, so it was a brilliant match.
> 
> Arthur's owners drove past me in the street on Friday - I was on my phone with my left hand, my right held Daisy's lead. I didn't see them but she apparently waved. Texted me later to say that she had, I hadn't acknowledged it, they hadn't seen me in a while and had they upset me? I explained that I hadn't seen her, that no, she hadn't upset me and we'd arranged that she'd text to let me have an update on Arthur so I'd been giving them some space until then. I hoped that they were all okay? No reply beyond that at the moment. I might text again this week.....<paws crossed>


What a wonderful update on Daisy, sweet girl.  Beautiful picture too.

And it sounds like a positive step to a more cordial relationship with Arthur's owners. Hugs, Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Just checking in on you, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Helloooo!

No, I know, she looks about 4! Beautiful girl; quite needy at first, but that was completely understandable. She's doing brilliantly with her new owners; lots of walks, she loves their other dog who love her right back - has definitely found her 'forever home.' Yeah, I feel really happy to have had my first foster and am looking forward to doing more. Xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*



Sarah79 said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> No, I know, she looks about 4! Beautiful girl; quite needy at first, but that was completely understandable. She's doing brilliantly with her new owners; lots of walks, she loves their other dog who love her right back - has definitely found her 'forever home.' Yeah, I feel really happy to have had my first foster and am looking forward to doing more. Xxx


Because of you and her rescue, Daisy was saved! Can't wait to hear about your next foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah: Thinking of you and hoping everything is o.k.!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Daisy's beautiful, sounds like she has herself a wonderful home and family. 
Very happy for her. 

It feels great helping them find their way doesn't it?
Great Job!


----------

